# Alliance Broadband: Some queries?



## kg11sgbg (Apr 3, 2013)

I just contacted "Alliance Broadband",through our Local Cable Operator.Alliance Broadband *operates* its BB network through these local cable operators.
This is the prevailing system now at least in our area.

Local cable operator gave me the leaflet,which has the same data as on Alliance Broadband Internet service rates

Now Fresh/New Installment charge is* Rs.1,500/-* which has to be paid to local cable operator.

I've chosen the: *Unlimited Reloaded*--->*Downloaders Delight*--->*PREFERRED* package.

I have to shell out* Rs.750+Tax.~Rs.850/-* per month.

They said that no modem should be provided,but net connection has to be through "*LAN Card*" only.

*Queries*:

1. Will they provide network through RJ45 cable(ethernet cable)?

2. In that case what will happen to my setup:  D-Link DSL-2520U(ADSL2+) modem/router * + * TP-Link WR740N Wireless Router ?

3. Will these devices be required no more?

4.Then how do I setup a wi-fi HOTSPOT with "Alliance Broadband"?Is it not possible,or are there other ways round?

5. How much reliable service is Alliance Broadband?

6. Should I keep my existing* BSNL ULD950* Plan OR Should I move to "*Alliance Broadband*"?


All expert friends are welcomed for answering,particularly our net-expert friend whitestar.

Awaiting for replies Friends.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 3, 2013)

5- No one can say that other than Alliance users. If you've a friend with that connection then go and see by yourself, just don't listen to anything good or bad.
6- You * should *keep BSNL. Period.
Use Alliance for at least one year, with that you'll understand their reliability on all seasons. I'm sure connection will be pretty unstable on rainy seasons, thunderstorms. If you see they are reliable then you can **** BSNL any time.

I just talked with my local cable here, they provide some Kailash cable. They said only one cable (just like your T.V. cable) will go and be plugged on your LAN port, I think where your RJ45 is connected atm. I'd also like to know how will one use Wi-Fi with this connection, without it it'd be pretty meaningless.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Apr 3, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> 5- No one can say that other than Alliance users. If you've a friend with that connection then go and see by yourself, just don't listen to anything good or bad.
> 6- You * should *keep BSNL. Period.
> Use Alliance for at least one year, with that you'll understand their reliability on all seasons. I'm sure connection will be pretty unstable on rainy seasons, thunderstorms. If you see they are reliable then you can **** BSNL any time.
> 
> I just talked with my local cable here, they provide some Kailash cable. They said only one cable (just like your T.V. cable) will go and be plugged on your LAN port, I think where your RJ45 is connected atm. I'd also like to know how will one use Wi-Fi with this connection, without it *it'd be pretty meaningless*.


That's exactly my views which we share,mate.

I don't understand how a T.V.(digital) cable will be compatible with a RJ45 connector LAN port in a LAN card?

Pretty,CONFUSING...


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 3, 2013)

lan port in the back of a mobo is same as the one in back of any modem/router & people are using wifi router with cable broadband for a long time now.also all cable broadband services use ethernet only.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 4, 2013)

^And if I'm not wrong he will have to use MAC spoofing to share the net ?


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 4, 2013)

Also another thing, will one have to connect the broadband by putting username/password each time before a session, like dial up or those who use BSNL crappy modems? On mine or any Wi-Fi router afaik as soon as the 'link' light glows you're connected to net, as the router itself saves the user and pass, but what on this case?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 4, 2013)

saving username/password is used for adsl connections(using phone line) not cable broadband but when using adsl modem in bridge mode it works just like dialup/entering username password to get connected.in cable broadband you are merely connecting to the lan of your cable ISP & by entering your username/password in their login page you are kind of authenticating yourself as a lan user allowed to access certain shared resources(in this case internet).MAC spoofing will take care of using wifi router to connect multiple devices with only thing remains to do is login once from any connected pc/laptop.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 4, 2013)

So now I need to turn my PC on, connect to internet and I'll have to leave it on to be able to access via Wi-Fi from my cell, or am I getting it wrong?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 4, 2013)

if you have enabled mac spoofing option in router then once you login from pc/laptop as long as any one device remains connected to net it should not matter which device is turned off.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Apr 4, 2013)

^^but white star,the D-Link. 2520U ADSL2+ modem/router,has only 1 RJ45 port and 1 RJ11 port.
How to connect the Alliance Broadband cable,such that my existing setup at point 2). remains same?

Is it better to retain BSNL or do I need to switch over Alliance?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 4, 2013)

D-Link 2520u will be useless for a cable broadband connection since it has only 1 lan port.this is why it is recommended to spend ~300 more & get an adsl modem with usual 4 lan ports.i have no idea about alliance since i never used it but i am using bsnl for past 2.5 years(combo 500 plan with night free) & it is working fine for my purposes as i use net mainly for downloading.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Apr 4, 2013)

^^In that case,is this a good product in lieu of D-Link DSL-2520U:

*TP-Link TD-8840T DSL2+*

for *Alliance Broadband*?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 4, 2013)

^^this is the same modem i am using for the past 2 years(white colour model).


----------



## kg11sgbg (Apr 5, 2013)

@whitestar_999,it seems and means,that the TP-Link TD-8840T DSL2+ modem/router could be used with Alliance Broadband network,isn't it??

*Any users of Alliance Broadband network in this TDF ,please share your reviews/experience.*


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 5, 2013)

it should work fine as it is a router too but since you already have a modem i recommend getting a wifi router.this way you will have a setup(adsl modem+wifi router) which can be used for adsl connections like bsnl & for cable connections like alliance(wifi router+range extender).you can get this wifi router for a price less than that of 8840T:
TP-LINK TL-WR740N 150Mbps Wireless N Router - TP-LINK: Flipkart.com


----------



## kg11sgbg (Apr 6, 2013)

^^Friend, I already have it.

I already have these devices:*1). D-Link DSL-2520U*(adsl2+ modem/router which is my PRIMARY network device)

                                           2). *TP-Link TL-WR740N 150Mbps Wireless N Router*(already connected to my PC and the DSL-2520U)  

                  Both of the above devices are connected and set-up is working fine.Courtesy:* YOU my Friend*,who helped me a lot  for the settting up of (adsl2+ modem + wifi router)

                                          3). *TP-Link TL-WA730RE*  Range Extender.

But if I opt for* Alliance Broadband*,I have to purchase the *TP-Link TD-8840T* dsl2+ modem/router,according to your suggestions and views,isn't it?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 6, 2013)

no need to buy 8840 then.i somehow forgot about you already having 740N.btw in that range extender thread too i never considered that you were running 740N & i hope it wasn't connected to your desktop when you were trying to configure range extender via lan.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Apr 6, 2013)

^^But friend whitestar,I marked as:



> ^^but white star,the D-Link. 2520U ADSL2+ modem/router,*has only 1 RJ45 port and 1 RJ11 port*.



In reply you said:


whitestar_999 said:


> D-Link 2520u will be useless for a cable broadband connection since it has only 1 lan port.this is why it is recommended to spend ~300 more & get an adsl modem with usual *4 lan ports*...



My query was: IF-and-only-IF I switch to Alliance Broadband Network(which provides through Cable network),then the DSL-2520U can't be connected to the TP-Link TL-WR740N 150Mbps wifi OR with the cable(ethernet) provided by Alliance Broadband.This was according to your views and the logic also,since there is only 1 RJ45 port in D-Link DSL-2520U.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 6, 2013)

it is true that you can't use dlink 2520u for cable broadband but you can use your WR740N since it is simply a router & any modem/router with more than 1 lan port can be used with cable broadband.


> this way you will have a setup*(adsl modem+wifi router) which can be used for adsl connections* like bsnl & *for cable connections like alliance(wifi router+range extender).*


----------



## kg11sgbg (Apr 6, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> it is true that you can't use dlink 2520u for cable broadband but you can use your WR740N since it is simply a router & any modem/router with more than 1 lan port can be used with cable broadband.


Excellent,Friend, I got it and am clear now.
But,as the WR740N is simply a router(wireless) and *not a modem*,will it receive the Broadband network(simply INTERNET) from Alliance Broadband?
I mean the functioning of the modem is done by Alliance Broadband (or any other Cable Broadband company)through its own equipments(modems+routers+...)and send Internet through the cable(ethernet/RJ45 lan line)only. *Am I correct,Friend???*


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 6, 2013)

modem is only needed if the broadband connection to your home is through a phone line & in India you only need modem for bsnl/mtnl/airtel(reliance uses a different type of adsl so no modem needed) since these are the only companies in India licensed to provide landline phone services.btw now-a-days every company use optical fiber at their main centre for net connectivity & this difference of adsl/cable exists only in the way of connecting homes to their main centre.even bsnl can provide broadband through lan wire but then it has to spend a huge amount laying lan cables underground all over the place which it won't do since it can provide broadband through its already existing copper phone line network.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Apr 7, 2013)

^^THANK YOU VERY MUCH FRIEND,whitestar.
The theory and concepts are clear to me now.
THANKS ONCE AGAIN.

So my TP-Link WR740N 150Mbps wireless router, is O.K. enough to be connected with the Alliance Broadband Newtwork?

In that case the D-Link DSL 2520U adsl2+ modem/router has to be packed up and kept inside the cupboard...as likely


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 7, 2013)

yes but bsnl in future may come up with some attractive plans so at that time your dlink 2520u will come in use.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Apr 7, 2013)

^^Friend, *I AM STILL WITH BSNL 950ULD plan*(whatever fu***n* their service be).

But options are also open to switch to ---> Alliance Broadband in case of more deteriorating service by BSNL.Actually wanted to see some more reviews/feedback about Alliance Broadband from our numerous TDF Friends,those of whom are using it,and then take the decision as the case may be.


----------



## kaly422000 (Apr 16, 2013)

kg11sgbg said:


> ^^Friend, *I AM STILL WITH BSNL 950ULD plan*(whatever fu***n* their service be).
> 
> But options are also open to switch to ---> Alliance Broadband in case of more deteriorating service by BSNL.Actually wanted to see some more reviews/feedback about Alliance Broadband from our numerous TDF Friends,those of whom are using it,and then take the decision as the case may be.



yes absolutely ,u need to shift  from bsnl. bsnl increased price without notice and at the same time deteorating their service.  u have  to go main exchange(no customer care) for atleast 20 out of 30 days for lodging complaint and u dont have any answer when ur problem will be solved.trade union is a primery job of bsnl people. get rid of them and dont hesitate


----------



## Ray (Apr 26, 2013)

I am Alliance broadband user and here is to all your queries:
1.Your TP-Link WR740N will work with alliance
2.They provide a RJ-45 cable
3.They will register the mac address of the *lan port(not wifi mac address)* of any *one *computer and officially you can only use intenet on that computer by physically keeping the rj-45 cable attached to the computer
4.if you are clever you can just spoof the mac address of lan port of the computer in your router and you can enjoy wifi 
5.say you are using 2 laptops and one desktop with the connection.all three are off at first and you turn on one laptop at first.then you will be taken to login page and you have to login.but when you will turn on 2nd laptop and desktop u will see that u dont have to login for net as you have already login using the first laptop.you will be logged out only if you turn off all the 3 computers hence there will be no active device and u will be logged out.
6.alliance is reliable and u can change bsnl
7.i recommend the premium packae which I have.1mbps during day and 4mbps during night.35mbps peering
8.Regarding the peering....alliance broadband has its own server where it stores torrents downloaded by user.say your neighbour has alliance broadband and is downloading cod:mw.the cod:mw will uploaded from his computer to alliance server through utorrent.and when the torrent is in their server u can download it at 35mbps.only those torrents that are in their server or those that have local peers(other alliance user seeding) will be downloaded at 35mbps.if the torrents is not in their server and does not have local peers it will be downloaded at 1mbps or 4mbps depending if day or night.not all torrent is downloaded at 35mbps.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Apr 28, 2013)

Ray said:


> I am Alliance broadband user and here is to all your queries:
> 1.Your TP-Link WR740N will work with alliance
> 2.They provide a RJ-45 cable
> 3.They will register the mac address of the *lan port(not wifi mac address)* of any *one *computer and officially you can only use intenet on that computer by physically keeping the rj-45 cable attached to the computer
> ...



Thanks,Friend for my query.

Still the feedback( -ve) I got from my neighbours and users of my area/community is about the SECURITY aspect.

They say that Alliance or any other ISP providing network through Cable(RJ-45) is full of viruses...blah..blah...blah.

Even the question of Hacking into one's network or PC is discussed.

Some advised to stay on with BSNL even if their service are under fire now.According to them,in the very near future BSNL will increase bandwidth or provide extra facilities to existing(as well as new)customers as per orders of  *TRAI* and *Govt. of India* recommendations.

Any more views?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 28, 2013)

if you are using a good security suite & a router with NAT/firewall enabled then no need to worry about security.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Apr 29, 2013)

^^whitestar, I mainly run under Linux OS.

The NAT/firewall is enabled in* D-Link DSL-2520U* adsl2+ modem/router.

In the *TP-Link TL-WR740N 150Mbps Wireless N Router *, the* QSS* is disabled as advised by you. The WPA/WPA2-(AES encrypton) password is a strongly encrypted one which is more than 20 characters(letters+symbols+numbers)according to my choice.

Is the security build O.K. for any network or ISP???


----------



## Ray (Apr 29, 2013)

kg11sgbg said:


> Thanks,Friend for my query.
> 
> Still the feedback( -ve) I got from my neighbours and users of my area/community is about the SECURITY aspect.
> 
> ...



If I were you I would not listen to what neighbours and users say because trust me most people are ignorant about computes and networks and they just say those things bcause of their lack of knowledge.Next time someone tells you that ISP with rj-45 cable gives viruses ask them to explain how data transfer through rj-45 cable works and that will shut them up.dont get swayed by other peoples opinions.form your own opinions based on facts.use the internet to se if this allegations are true.
i had no problems with viruses or security till now.as for reliablity,maybe 3-4 times a month their network is down for a few hours but otherwise it is OK


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 29, 2013)

@kg11sgbg,your security setup is more than enough


----------



## kg11sgbg (Apr 29, 2013)

Ray said:


> If I were you I would not listen to what neighbours and users say because trust me most people are ignorant about computes and networks and they just say those things bcause of their lack of knowledge.Next time someone tells you that ISP with rj-45 cable gives viruses ask them to explain how data transfer through rj-45 cable works and that will shut them up.dont get swayed by other peoples opinions.form your own opinions based on facts.use the internet to se if this allegations are true.
> i had no problems with viruses or security till now.as for reliablity,*maybe 3-4 times a month their network is down for a few hours* but otherwise it is OK



Then what is the advantage + utility compared to BSNL? If their network is down for a FEW HOURS...as you mentioned.




kg11sgbg said:


> ^^Thanks papul,but again the question of "RELIABILTY" pops up in our mind.
> 
> Also see this what they(Alliance Broadband) claim: Alliance Broadband Internet service rates





papul1993 said:


> Link doesn't open dude.





kg11sgbg said:


> ^^yep,some problem with their site.





papul1993 said:


> If they can't even keep their site online, think what will be their service.



BSNL network is completely O.K. now in *our area*(DUM DUM Telephone Exchange).Despite it suffered due to under-sea cable cut,which is NOT THEIR(BSNL's) FAULT.

I am much sceptical about the service of ALLIANCE!!!


----------



## mitraark (May 26, 2013)

kg11sgbg said:


> Thanks,Friend for my query.
> 
> Still the feedback( -ve) I got from my neighbours and users of my area/community is about the SECURITY aspect.
> 
> ...



The RJ 45 cable is full of viruses warning is going over my head, although I suppose it is easier to get compromised over a LAN. 

You should know for 1 dissatisfied Alliance/Wishnet/other cable ISP customer who will complaint there are 10-20 content ones who are happily enjoying their services.

I live in Dum Dum as well, Surer Maath. Got rid of BSNL after I had no connection for a couple of months due to wire damage in road repairs or something.

Will get Wishnet starting next month, they set up everything in a day, UL at Rs.775 per month for 1mbps, 3mbps during night 1-9 am, many popular torrents are cached in a NAS server, or peered from other LAN users, i am nit sure, 20 mbps peering speed although speeds reach well over 6 MB/s (50 mbps)

My friends are using Wi fi router to share internet via WI fi as well as CAT5 cable to several devices, all in all much more than I would expect for just 800 rupees a month.


----------



## kg11sgbg (May 27, 2013)

^^@mitraark,Brother, and to all @TDF Friends, I am sorry for my MISREPRESENTATION in my comments.My fault in explaining,I am wrong.

At least all of us know that RJ-45 is a wire and not a container of "virus",it simply transmits signal.Without going into the nitty-gritty of electronics & signal details,what the various users(neighbours means those of whom are using Sify/BSNL/Airtel/Vodafone/Reliance/Meghbela/Wishnet and also ALLIANCE Broadband service from time to time.I mean not just any next to door or bystander neighbour.)meant is that ALLIANCE or ( may be) other Cable Broadband Network systems,*has no security aspects *on their servers,unlike other ISP's BSNL/Reliance/Airtel/Tata Docomo/etc. those that  provide at least basic security layer on their servers.

It's true that service of all the above mentioned state run or private run ISP's sucks sometimes,but at least SECURITY + RELIABILITY to some degree is always maintained.

 This was what my community users told me,but I mis-represented the way of their feedback.

Now any person is always FREE to choose and opt according to his/her best optimal usage + functioning in internet.


----------



## mitraark (May 27, 2013)

You might be getting concerned over Security a bit too much. How exactly are you expecting to get compromised over Alliance, which would otherwise not occur with Sify/Reliance as you mention?

Don't worry much, rest assured, it's safe, you are more susceptible to viruses over malicious sites than over your local network. I recommend Alliance Broadband, you mentioned you will download stuff, the peering speed alone will make you extremely happy.


----------



## kg11sgbg (May 28, 2013)

^^Thanks for the assurance.

But there is a BUT: as according to Ray--->


> Ray said:
> 
> 
> > If I were you I would not listen to what neighbours and users say because trust me most people are ignorant about computes and networks and they just say those things bcause of their lack of knowledge.Next time someone tells you that ISP with rj-45 cable gives viruses ask them to explain how data transfer through rj-45 cable works and that will shut them up.dont get swayed by other peoples opinions.form your own opinions based on facts.use the internet to se if this allegations are true.
> > i had no problems with viruses or security till now.as for reliablity,maybe 3-4 times a month their network is down for a few hours but otherwise it is OK


What I mean is that once or twice in a year it's O.K. and considerable,but if that problem occurs every MONTH,then how is the reliability justified?


----------



## mitraark (May 29, 2013)

It's not down that much everywhere, and i feel BSNL is down more often than that.


----------



## kg11sgbg (May 29, 2013)

mitraark said:


> It's not down that much everywhere, *and i feel BSNL is down more often* than that.



Nope, bro.
It's obvious BSNL service sucks *SOMETIMES* but as of now it's better;Especially at our DUM DUM Telephone Exchange.

Many of our Forum Friends from Uttarpara or Barrackpur suffered by the Faulty and Trash service from BSNL,I also suffered quite a lot...but things seems to have changed now at least on Dum Dum.It takes only 1 day delay for your lodged complaint to be resolved/rectified,at the behest of their positive attitude.

The undersea cable cut saga that took 2 months before was a complete different phenomenon beyond BSNL or TataDOCOMO or Reliance,etc ISP's hands...so nobody except international events are to be blamed.

Admittedly, there is still a large part of lacunae on BSNL's front,but things are changing *slowly* yet* steadily* for the betterment of us the customers.


----------



## mitraark (Jun 5, 2013)

kg11sgbg said:


> Nope, bro.
> It's obvious BSNL service sucks *SOMETIMES* but as of now it's better;Especially at our DUM DUM Telephone Exchange.
> 
> Many of our Forum Friends from Uttarpara or Barrackpur suffered by the Faulty and Trash service from BSNL,I also suffered quite a lot...but things seems to have changed now at least on Dum Dum.It takes only 1 day delay for your lodged complaint to be resolved/rectified,at the behest of their positive attitude.
> ...



I had no telephone connection for a few months because of "road repairs on Dum Dum Road" apparently. Anyways, i have got rid o f BSNL for good, went to Cable office on May 31, 4 PM, got Internet set up at my house at 6 PM on the very day, got my IP and username password before noon the next day, so service is first class.

512 kbps connection , Surfing is ok, youtube videos play at 240p, but many popular videos are cached in ISP NAS server maybe, 1080p Vevo videos download at 2-3MB/s

Night speed from 1-9 AM is 3mbps on my plan, get around 350-400KB/s speed, download around 9GB in that time.

There is in internal tracker run unofficially by some wishnet users, around 1000 torrents there, latest games/movies. DOwnload speed is Full Duplex 100mbps, around 10MB/s

Other peered torrents from kat.ph also reaches speed such as 5-6MB/s even though my peering speed is supposed to be 20mbps.

If you still say BSNL is better i think you might have been considering reputation over product.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jun 5, 2013)

^^Good Luck + Good feedback Mate.
Just observe the* consistency* and *reliability* of WISHNET Cable service for some few months,and then you could be satisfied.
For the meantime keep yours fingers crossed.
Friend,at least one aspect of BSNL is that they are still run by the Govt.,whatever pains,hassles or obstructions we face,there is *still a way **out as solution* .
I again reiterate that BSNL has problems + lacunae on their part,still they are slowly but steadily increasing their POSITIVE service towards us the customers.
And all of us know that:--->(1). "All that glitters is not Gold".
                                       (2).  "Patience is a virtue".

Sometimes the restlessness + impatience amongst us,also paves the way and path for sufferings amongst us.....


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 6, 2015)

Well @TDF,Friends ,no contact from Reliance Site regarding their Thunder 899 Plan.
Thinking of shifting to "Alliance Broadband" ,but keeping BSNL AS PHONE LINE ONLY(General Plan Rs.195/- monthly rental),which has been advised by [MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION].

I also thank to [MENTION=102993]mitraark[/MENTION] and other Friends who are using Wishnet/Alliance or other Cable Broadband service.

Ultimately my patience has ran out nearly regarding the bandwidth/speed aspects of BB network by BSNL.

Awaiting more reviews from Alliance Broadband users,particularly [MENTION=20596]Ray[/MENTION].

Please discuss more about Alliance Broadband.


----------



## quicky008 (Jan 7, 2015)

I've also been thinking of shifting to cable bb for a while now but in our area,the cable operators are very rude and negligent in their attitude towards their customers and rarely cooperate or provide any kind of proper support whenever the latter run into any problems with their internet connection.Sometimes,their broadband service remains out of order for 5-6 days at a stretch and when someone calls them to find out what the problem is they either don't answer them at all or even if they do,they say things like "we dont know whats going on,if u have any queries,contact the head office of the isp instead of bothering us" and rudely hang up the phone;when the frustrated customer contacts their ISP directly,it turns out to be of no use either as they in turn,advice the user to contact their local cable wallah instead as apparently,these guys are completely oblivious to the goings on of the cable operators who provide the broadband connections to their customers and have no say in how the former deal with them,which is really weird and annoying to say the least. 

Keeping these factors in mind,i still haven't switched to cable bb and am still continuing to use bsnl broadband despite the fact that their download speeds are way too low than what most cable bb users usually get for less than half the price charged by bsnl for a much slower and erratic internet connection.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 7, 2015)

quicky008 said:


> I've also been thinking of shifting to cable bb for a while now but in our area,the cable operators are very rude and negligent in their attitude towards their customers and rarely cooperate or provide any kind of proper support whenever the latter run into any problems with their internet connection.Sometimes,their broadband service remains out of order for 5-6 days at a stretch and when someone calls them to find out what the problem is they either don't answer them at all or even if they do,they say things like "we dont know whats going on,if u have any queries,contact the head office of the isp instead of bothering us" and rudely hang up the phone;when the frustrated customer contacts their ISP directly,it turns out to be of no use either as they in turn,advice the user to contact their local cable wallah instead as apparently,these guys are completely oblivious to the goings on of the cable operators who provide the broadband connections to their customers and have no say in how the former deal with them,which is really weird and annoying to say the least.
> 
> Keeping these factors in mind,i still haven't switched to cable bb and am still continuing to use bsnl broadband despite the fact that their download speeds are way too low than what most cable bb users usually get for less than half the price charged by bsnl for a much slower and erratic internet connection.



Truly,said.But BSNL is really charging too high,even when compared to Reliance Broadband  Thunder Plans...
I do not intend to switch off BSNL completely,just keep the phone line for voice connectivity.In that case Cable Broadband  may be an option ,as Reliance didn't contact me ,even after I gave my contact details,address accordingly onto their website as given in format.
Keeping BSNL active may help in future shift to its BB plans again,when I find feasible enough.Simply put,there should be a justified logical tradeoff between bandwidth and charge/cost.


----------



## quicky008 (Jan 7, 2015)

kg11sgbg said:


> Truly,said.But BSNL is really charging too high,even when compared to Reliance Broadband  Thunder Plans...
> I do not intend to switch off BSNL completely,just keep the phone line for voice connectivity.In that case Cable Broadband  may be an option ,as Reliance didn't contact me ,even after I gave my contact details,address accordingly onto their website as given in format.
> Keeping BSNL active may help in future shift to its BB plans again,when I find feasible enough.Simply put,there should be a justified logical tradeoff between bandwidth and charge/cost.


Even i gave them my contact details over 2-3 months earlier when i heard about their relatively cheap thunder plans for the first time but they didn't bother to contact me either.On the other hand,i had once contacted airtel's customer care dept casually to know more about their broadband tariffs (out of sheer curiosity),even though i didn't express much interest in opting for airtel after hearing about the exorbitant costs associated with their bb connectivity,they routinely contact me every now and then and try to convince me to shift to airtel by luring me with various ludicrous "special offers" that they claim have been selected especially for me! Bsnl charges way too much for their paltry bb connection-in this day and age when most cable based isps are offering speeds of upto 1-2 Mbps or more for Rs 500-600,they are giving just 512 Kbps speed for Rs 800 which is just truly pathetic-if they could increase their min. speed to atleast 1 mbps,then it would have been far better for most of us.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 8, 2015)

quicky008 said:


> Even i gave them my contact details over 2-3 months earlier when i heard about their relatively cheap thunder plans for the first time but they *didn't bother to contact me either*.On the other hand,i had once contacted airtel's customer care dept casually to know more about their broadband tariffs (out of sheer curiosity),even though i didn't express much interest in opting for airtel after hearing about the exorbitant costs associated with their bb connectivity,they routinely contact me every now and then and *try to convince me to shift to airtel by luring me with various ludicrous "special offers" that they claim have been selected especially for me!* Bsnl charges way too much for their paltry bb connection-in this day and age when most cable based isps are offering speeds of upto 1-2 Mbps or more for Rs 500-600,they are giving just 512 Kbps speed for Rs 800 which is just truly pathetic-if they could increase their min. speed to atleast 1 mbps,then it would have been far better for most of us.


At least whatever lacunae the Cable BB system has,they are not so cheaters or rogue like Rel!anc@ or A!rt@l.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 10, 2015)

quicky008 said:


> Even i gave them my contact details over 2-3 months earlier when i heard about their relatively cheap thunder plans for the first time but they didn't bother to contact me either.On the other hand,i had once contacted airtel's customer care dept casually to know more about their broadband tariffs (out of sheer curiosity),even though i didn't express much interest in opting for airtel after hearing about the exorbitant costs associated with their bb connectivity,they routinely contact me every now and then and try to convince me to shift to airtel by luring me with various ludicrous "special offers" that they claim have been selected especially for me! Bsnl charges way too much for their paltry bb connection-in this day and age when most cable based isps are offering speeds of upto 1-2 Mbps or more for Rs 500-600,they are giving just 512 Kbps speed for Rs 800 which is just truly pathetic-if they could increase their min. speed to atleast 1 mbps,then it would have been far better for most of us.


Came at last:-->



> Dear Mr. Guha,
> 
> This is with reference to your e-mail dated January 09, 2015 received at Reliance Customer Care.
> 
> ...



Whatever che@ter or thi*f they may be,but I am interested in Reliance Wireline Broadband Thunder 599 Plan*(Monthly Rental Rs.1,099/- + 4Mbps bandwidth throughput always unlimited).*


----------



## topgear (Jan 22, 2015)

I'm also on the line of ditching BSNL as soon as I get my money back.


----------

